# Chicken Stew



## naledi (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm receiving my in-laws as guests in a week or two for dinner.All information i gathered this far from my husband is that they really like chicken stew. I've never really cooked this before.Can anybody help me with some ideas and ingredients needed to make the stew? What other dishes can i serve it with? or is it best served on its own?


----------



## Hoot (Sep 26, 2013)

There are as many variations of chicken stew as there are cooks.
Here is a list of collected recipes from the Food Network.
Chicken Stew Recipes
I am sure you will find something there to suit your needs.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 26, 2013)

naledi said:


> I'm receiving my in-laws as guests in a week or two for dinner.All information i gathered this far from my husband is that they really like chicken stew. I've never really cooked this before.Can anybody help me with some ideas and ingredients needed to make the stew? What other dishes can i serve it with? or is it best served on its own?


Depending on what is in the stew you could serve French (string) beans, or steamed broccoli or some other green veg and what about potato or pasta or even rice on the side?

Perhaps you could show your husband a few of the pictures on the site Hoot recommended and ask him which looks most like his mothers.

Of course, there is a problem when serving your M-I-L's speciality dish. You may do it better than she does and if your F-I-L compliments you on it you may make an enemy for life

Good luck with the event. It can be a bit nerve racking the first time your in laws come to for a meal.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Depending on what is in the stew you could serve French (string) beans, or steamed broccoli or some other green veg and what about potato or pasta or even rice on the side?
> 
> Perhaps you could show your husband a few of the pictures on the site Hoot recommended and ask him which looks most like his mothers.
> 
> ...


Yup. I wouldn't do the chicken stew. Nope, not me.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 26, 2013)

Years ago a friend, whom I had cooked for many times, suggested that to thank me, she would make her "family" recipe chicken stew.   She assured me it was the best chicken stew EVER.   

It was disgusting!  A slimy, tasteless swamp.   

You obviously know they like chicken - and "wet" food.   Do you not have a good chicken recipe that you feel confident about that you could use?   Better that than to try to replicate something that will never match their expectations.   

Plus, who is to say that just because their son says they like chicken stew, that they wouldn't like to try something different!


----------



## merstar (Sep 26, 2013)

Coq au Vin is a chicken stew, and a delicious one. Here are several recipes to check out, along with ratings and reviews:
Coq Au Vin Recipes - Food.com


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 26, 2013)

Coq au Vin!  Now _*that*_ is a nice chicken stew!  Great idea merstar!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 26, 2013)

merstar said:


> Coq au Vin is a chicken stew, and a delicious one. Here are several recipes to check out, along with ratings and reviews:
> Coq Au Vin Recipes - Food.com


Coq au vin is the thought I had as soon as I read Katy's, "...chicken - and "wet" food..."

Or, first cousin to coq au vin: chicken cacciatore.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Coq au vin is the thought I had as soon as I read Katy's, "...chicken - and "wet" food..."
> 
> Or, first cousin to coq au vin: chicken cacciatore.


 
Also delicious TL!


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 26, 2013)

What we need is to hear more from naledi - but she is probably asleep right now!

Naledi - a couple of questions:

Where are your in-laws coming from?  

What sort of food are you comfortable cooking?  

(And did you watch The Ultimate Braai Master?)  (Okay that was off-topic but I was just interested to know.) 

I'm off to bed!


----------



## Addie (Sep 27, 2013)

Whether it is your in-laws or company, it is no time to experiment with a dish you don't have experience with. I would suggest you make what you are familiar with and know you can make a killer meal of your own.


----------

